# Want to buy prewar Schwinn



## dave429 (Sep 12, 2019)

Wanted prewar schwinn frame with straight downtube. Frame or possibly frame and forks. Prefer original paint. What have you got?


----------



## dave429 (Nov 15, 2019)

Bump


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Nov 15, 2019)

@John G04


----------



## dave429 (Nov 1, 2020)

Still looking. Preferably want original paint and straight downtube. Want frame for sure and possibly matching fork with truss rods. Not looking for canti frames.
Anybody have any thing reasonable price with shipping? Thanks!


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Nov 2, 2020)

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=164468180376


----------



## dave429 (Nov 2, 2020)

mr.cycleplane said:


> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=164468180376



Bit rich for my blood. Just need a frame and fork. Thanks for sharing the link!


----------



## dave429 (Nov 16, 2020)

Anybody have anything? I’m still looking. Thanks!


----------



## dave429 (Dec 21, 2020)

Still looking! Anybody have anything for sale? I’ve been watching the sale threads with no luck! 
thanks!


----------



## dave429 (Jan 17, 2021)

Still searching! Thanks


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Jan 18, 2021)

I have this one, but not much original paint left. Mostly just rust/faded paint patina that I matte clear coated. Kinda a franken rust roadster. Frame, chain ring and crank are all that is original to the bike. Era fork with similar patina. Since its a franken bike I would sell just frame and fork or any add ons up to complete bike. No problem if you are looking for something with better OG paint.


----------



## bloo (Jan 18, 2021)

What year/model is that? I see it has a straight center bar, but has built in dropstand tabs.


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Jan 18, 2021)

bloo said:


> What year/model is that? I see it has a straight center bar, but has built in dropstand tabs.



Don't know. Here is the serial number if that helps.


----------



## schwinnja (Jan 19, 2021)

10~18kustoms said:


> Don't know. Here is the serial number if that helps.View attachment 1341949





bloo said:


> What year/model is that? I see it has a straight center bar, but has built in dropstand tabs.



41 c model


----------



## BFGforme (Jan 19, 2021)

schwinnja said:


> 41 c model



I don't think'41 had dropstand tabs


----------



## dave429 (Feb 12, 2021)

I appreciate what people have thrown my way already just not the one yet. I’m still on the lookout for the perfect frame! Thanks!


----------



## dave429 (Mar 4, 2021)

Still on the hunt!


----------



## JO BO (Mar 6, 2021)

Old Schwinn but think it’s a repaint..wrong chain ring ,seat and other parts


----------



## dave429 (Mar 6, 2021)

JO BO said:


> Old Schwinn but think it’s a repaint..wrong chain ring ,seat and other parts
> 
> View attachment 1368699
> 
> View attachment 1368700



Lovely bike but I’m looking for a different frame style. I appreciate you taking the time to reach out to me! Thanks.


----------



## dave429 (Apr 18, 2021)

Still on the hunt!


----------



## dave429 (Jan 2, 2022)

Still on the hunt for a prewar Schwinn frame and fork, truss rods too if you have them.
Schwinn DX, Model C, Autocycle or motorbike.
Thanks!


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 3, 2022)

For sale now.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Jan 3, 2022)

@PlasticNerd


----------



## dave429 (Jan 3, 2022)

Thanks @DonChristie Thats a nice bike but would prefer just frame and fork. I will definitely keep my eye on it though!


----------

